# WTB swastika bicycle bell



## El Roth (Aug 23, 2013)

WANTED  swastika bicycle bell  any condition.  
lmk what you got..leads??  jimmyrothjr@gmail.com

thank you for looking.


and no they are NOT nazi bells. =)


----------



## El Roth (Aug 25, 2013)

still looking


----------



## El Roth (Sep 20, 2013)

still looking,,,any leads???


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ever find one?  

Shadow has the Nazi version.  Ha ha ha.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-NAZI-G...ER-BSA-BIKE-/351468409151?hash=item51d526513f


----------



## Tikibar (Aug 19, 2015)

Here is one...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...or-us-infantry-Bike-bicyle-bell-old-very-rare


----------



## Dyanity (Oct 16, 2015)

*Swastika bicycle bell all in tact and works if you're interested dkyanity@aol.com*



El Roth said:


> WANTED  swastika bicycle bell  any condition.
> lmk what you got..leads??  jimmyrothjr@gmail.com
> 
> thank you for looking.
> ...




Contact me at dkyanity@aol.com if your interested or still looking for one


----------

